# Cost of living in Malaga



## valexy (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi! I am Bulgarian and I am planning to move from Vancouver, Canada to Malaga soon with my wife and our 5 years old son. I was wondering what is the minimum necessary budget in Malaga for a family of 3, for example is income of 1700 € enough if you own a 2br apt and have a car.

Based on web site numbeo.com estimator the “Cost of Living Estimator in Malaga, Spain” is as follows (monthly):

Going out: 207.51 €
Food at Home: 476 €
Car and Gasoline: 384 €
Leisure and Sport Memberships: 279 €
Utilities: 126 €
Clothing and Shoes: 59 €
Other Goods and Services (Household Supplies, Electronics, etc.): 162 €
Overall estimate monthly spending*	1,697.54 €
* Note that our estimator is limited in number of items it uses to do an estimate. It doesn't include private school fees, childcare, health related expenses, insurance, parking fees or domestic help. It doesn't take into calculations income tax.

I was wondering if this estimation is accurate enough, because currently I live in Vancouver, Canada where the coast of living is at least twice more expensive. Thanks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Depends on your lifestyle but €279 for leisure and sports memberships sounds like an optional extra to me. Our local pool is €2 per visit (family season ticket available) and gym membership is €30 a month. Sporting activities like football or basketball are free.

€384 for car and gas presumably includes the cost of buying the car?

Our shopping bill for food, beer and wine at home, household supplies etc is less than €100 a week. There are only two of us but we don't skimp.

Private healthcare is going to take a big chunk of your budget and if you educate your child privately you won't have much left. But if you or your wife has a job and is paying social security you will get free healthcare, and presumably your son will be eligible for a state school which is free (you just buy the books).

Domestic help ???


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

You may find this article informative, too:
https://eastofmalaga.net/category/cost-of-living-2/


----------



## valexy (Jul 29, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> Depends on your lifestyle but €279 for leisure and sports memberships sounds like an optional extra to me. Our local pool is €2 per visit (family season ticket available) and gym membership is €30 a month. Sporting activities like football or basketball are free.
> 
> €384 for car and gas presumably includes the cost of buying the car?
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for your reply, it is very helpful. The explanation for the " Leisure and membership" on the web site is:
Leisure and Sport Memberships	279.75 € includes these:
- Fitness Club, Monthly Fee for 1 Adult 30.00 € x 2.00 =	60.00 €
- Tennis Court Rent (1 Hour on Weekend) 11.88 € x 2.00 =	23.75 €
- Vacation and Travel (Monthly Approximate Amount)	196.00 €
So the budget of 1500 € sounds very reasonable. Off course we do not need domestic help 
In regards with the public healthcare and public schools aren't we eligible for it based on the EU membership (we have Bulgarian citizenship and Bulgaria is a member of the EU)? 
We would like apply for a residency, what would be the requirements?
Thanks again!


----------

